# Revlon Nail Lace Appliques



## daer0n (Mar 22, 2007)

*gasp 
i didnt know Revlon had these!
I got most of the Limited Edition Collection from Revlon last week and i see these now, i missed these i didnt know they had them! Ack, i HAVE to go buy them now lol even though my nails arent long at all, but hey these are cccccuuute! =P
They're going to my wish list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meganwku22486 (Mar 22, 2007)

those are toooo cute! i'll have to pick some up


----------



## daer0n (Mar 22, 2007)

i know! love the limited edition collection stuff they came up with, soo cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Mar 22, 2007)

very cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 22, 2007)

those are cute! i wish i had nice nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 24, 2007)

Those really are cute! I love nail art.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Mar 24, 2007)

i dont even grow long nails T_T but i'd still get them, short nails look cute too if you give yourself a lil self manicure from time to time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luxotika (Mar 24, 2007)

Those are pretty fancy!


----------



## GuessWho (Mar 24, 2007)

yeah I've seen them on their website and those are so cute...i want them too even if my nails not long enough!


----------



## Venezia (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow! I didnt know Revlon were doing these now.

I work with/use stickers all the time but I get mine on the net.


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 8, 2007)

I think I saw something like this at Sally's, but I was afraid I wouldnt be able to apply them. They're so cute though!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 8, 2007)

are they really expensive? I was going to buy them but I figured they'd cost more than they're worth. I mean, they're just stickers. They're not worth a fortune...


----------



## Venezia (Apr 8, 2007)

The brand I use is sold in Sally's here in the UK . I sometimes do step-by-steps for their their catalogues but, tbh... they really are sooo simple to apply.

You just slide the 'prong' of your tweezers between the sticker and the backing and to lift it off, then place the sticker on the nail with the tweezers.. top coat and voila... very pretty nails!


----------



## SILVERSTAR (May 19, 2007)

they're sooo cute!


----------

